# hey is it true that Pinarello's and Giant's are made in the same factory?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Some guy on a ride was saying that. He was riding a Giant, naturally.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Some guy on a ride was saying that. He was riding a Giant, naturally.


Giant makes many of the carbon bikes out there including a lot of Trek models and other well known brands such as Pinarello. Pinarello gets away with made in italy because by italian law any minor finishing work gets a product labeled made in italy. Giant used to make of of Specialized bikes too/ but now they are made exclusively by Merida.
This is also the reason why Giant has such a great bang for the buck. They don't have to pay a frame manufacturer because they are the frame manufacturer.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

No Giant make Colnago but Giant source thier carbon from the same place Pinarello do.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, Pinarello frames are made in Taiwan. By Giant. 
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: "Fatta da Pinarello", but Made in Taiwan


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

"Hey, I got a Giant Pinarello."
"Wanna see my Giant Pinarello?"

You can tell people that, there's no shame. Giant makes good bikes. You should be proud to have a Giant Pinarello. Not many people have a Giant Pinarello.


Not that guy either. Hedoesn't just have a bike. He has a _little Pinarello_.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I think that's Giant Penirello in Italian...


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

It's Giant Penerello actually. Or Penrello Gigantissimo.



> Pinarello gets away with made in italy because by italian law any minor finishing work gets a product labeled made in italy.


Comparably, in the 1960s-90s there was a Volvo final assembly plant in Halifax, Nova Scotia, that assembled Volvos to brand their Volvos as Made in Canada, to bypass hefty North American import tariffs on foreign goods, like Pinarello does with these frames. Both your Volvo and Pinarello might be like this. You could put your Pinarello in your Volvo and go for a spin!


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

.je said:


> It's Giant Penerello actually. Or Penrello Gigantissimo.


sounds like something you can order at starbucks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Yes, Pinarello frames are made in Taiwan. By Giant.


The article you link to says Pinas are made in Taiwan.
It does not say they are made by Giant.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The article you link to says Pinas are made in Taiwan.
> It does not say they are made by Giant.


It has to be either Merida or Giant in Taiwan and it's Giant. The main point I was making from the article is that they are not really made in Italy even if it says so on the frame.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Does it matter? Toyota makes Scions and they make the Lexus LFA. Completely different animals.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

yakky said:


> Does it matter? Toyota makes Scions and they make the Lexus LFA. Completely different animals.



Not comparable. Toyota creates/makes/owns Scions and Lexus, but Giant and Pinarello are two individual companies.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> It has to be either Merida or Giant in Taiwan and it's Giant. The main point I was making from the article is that they are not really made in Italy even if it says so on the frame.


Back up your claim.

Everyone has seen pics of Colnago and other's bikes in the Giant factory. Where are the pics of Pinarello frames in the Giant factory?

Why must it be Giant or Merida? There are plenty of other fabricators who are just as good.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone should know most(not all) mid hi to lo end frames are made by a handful of Taiwan plants. 
I write this with actual prior experience working with a Taiwanese OEM builder.
You could theoretically email your frame specs to one of them with the cash and appropriate quantity and they would send back a container of custom frames. 
No advanced science here, just like any consumer product.
Even the elite Italian brands must compete on a world wide level and have stuff made there if they are to survive.
The Giant Advanced Carbon stuff easily competes wih any uber euro or US label frame.
Maybe the marketing hype of a company saying their "custom carbon" convinces many it's better? It's all the same! Although I'm guessing someone will have a "expert" opinion countering this


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Let me start off by saying I have no in-depth personal knowledge one way or the other concerning which factory produces which frame.

Further, I'm a fairly recent Pinarello buyer, with probably a fraction of the riding experience or brand knowledge of many of you guys here at RBR...but having said that...

It wouldn't surprise me if a single plant managed multiple manufacturing lines for different corporate entities; nor does it bother me in the least if that's the case. 

What makes someone buy a Giant, or Pina, or Trek, or whatever, is what they like about the design, the way it feels when they ride, the quality of the product, the image, and on and on. 

Certainly the idea that a single plant is capable of managing multiple product lines spanning a wide-range of all of those factors isn't new to us in the US, right? We've done similar things with cars, musical instruments, electronics, etc., for years and years.

Giant and Pina are both major brands offering a fairly wide range of bicycles to buyers. But the bikes that are ordered by Giant and those ordered by companies like Pina or others for *their* customers are unique to their company's designs, requirements, etc.. 

Honestly, unless specifically stated in a company's advertising, I would be stunned and amazed if any buyer honestly believed their bike's basic frame (and perhaps components) was hand-made in Italy, or France, or the USA, or anywhere other than Asia or Eastern Europe these days...

JMHO.


----------

